# Anyone run coopers???



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

My old car, a 97 z28 (~300hp) I ran the Cooper ZPTs, 245/50-16, went through 2 sets of them. They were also amazingly priced, I paid about 90 a pop.

They handle great, even as tread wear sets in. They put power to motion very well, you had to intend to break traction to do so, and handled great in corners dry and wet. They lasted a very long time, without losing much as the tire got older.

Wondering if anyone is running these on their GTO w/o wild horsepower? Ive been reading a lot of reviews and it seems BFGs totally suck, Kuhmo/Yoko etc seem like theyre great for corners but cant handle the big power of V8s, more a ricer tire

Gonna try these on the GTO unless someone steers me in a different direction??


----------



## EVL GOAT (Feb 1, 2009)

I had a set of there zions on my supercharged mountaineer. Even though I raised total hell in that truck the tires hardly wore. For the price vs the look and performance of them they are amazing in my opinion.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

sounds familiar. 

just odd that no one really mentions coopers, and you can't find them on your bigtime tire sources like tirerack...


----------

